# Benelli Legacy..Recoil?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My best friend bought a Benelli Legacy 20 guage last week. Boy was he excited. I went and looked at them online and they sure are pretty. I even thought I might buy one next year and hand my 1100 20 gauge down to my son.

However, my friend just called me, said he was on his way back to the store to see if he can work something out on a trade-in with the manager. Said he went and shot skeet with it last night, and this morning he said he feels like he went 9 rounds with Mike Tyson. He said he's never seen a 20 guage kick like that. He said, it was un real. His shoulder and the side of his face are bruised like he!!.

Has anybody else experienced this with Benelli shotguns? I thought they were the guns of choice by all the Argentina outfitters. But, based on his experience, I can't imagine putting 1500 rounds through one of these in a day.

Comments?


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Ditto the thought of Benelli's being the cream of the crop and not pounding you. I hunted doves with a guy last year and shot a 12ga. and had no problems or complaints. I'd be curious as well with what the results of the meeting with the store manager are, and if anybody else has complaints.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

They are the choice of the outfitters in Argentina. I have shot doves there twice and there are only a couple autos you should even consider for that volume of shooting.

The outfitters down there are not concerned with soft recoil, they are concerned about having guns that will hold up to high volume shooting and will be easy to keep cleaned and working.

If he wants a soft shooting 20 tell him look at a Beretta 391. I shot one on my second trip to Argentina and it is a great shooting gun and the softest 20 I have ever shot.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Benelli*

I shoot a benelli 12ga SBE II and I feel like the recoil is less. However I am comparing it to the Remington 870 12ga pump. I shoot 3" out of the 12ga pump and shoot 31/2" out of the benelli.Just my opinion for what ever it's worth.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My buddy is comparing it to his Browning Citori 20 gauge. He's a real experienced wingshooter. But, apparently this Legacy really roughed him up.


???????????????


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

There is only a couple of the Benellis that have the recoil suppressor and gel butt pad...and it's not the cheap one!!!!


John


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Heck, this one was $1200 I'd think for that, I could get something more than a mule in a box. What I can figure, is why it kicks more than an O/U.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

It's called the ComfortTech System ...
found on these modles...
Super Black Eagle II
M2 Field grade 
Cordoba 
Super sport and Sport II
Defense
...some of these models listed the system is optional

John


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

No kidding around. My wife shoots a Legacy 20 guage without any problems! I would re-evaluate the shooter......


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

It's often said there's nothing new in guns, but the ComforTech™ system is unlike anything ever seen before. Previous generations of firearms designers never had access to the computer modeling, high-speed photography and state-of-the-art synthetics that make this revolution in shooting comfort possible.

How the competition stacks up against the ComforTech™ system:


*Weight comparison* - the competition weighs 13% to 15% more _(on average - that is a pound or more!)_
*Recoil comparison* - the competition kicks up to 48% harder.
*Muzzle climb comparison* - the competition recovers as much as 69% slower. 
 To put it simply, Benelli engineers have created the lightest, softest kicking shotgun on earth. It gets back on target faster than any other and don't forget, Benelli is already the fastest cycling auto-loading shotgun in the world!

At Benelli, we can't break the laws of physics, but we can bend them just a little.

*ComforTech™ Stock*








*The ComforTech™ stock* is split diagonally from the heel of the buttstock to a point just behind the pistol grip. Connecting the two pieces are eleven synthetic recoil-absorbing chevrons that form a highly effective recoil barrier.

*Computer simulation* showed Benelli engineers the path of recoil (blue areas are minimum stress) through a gun stock. The ComforTech™ stock was computer designed so even the exterior shell flexes to dampen recoil.

*ComforTech™ Recoil Measurements*








*Benelli engineers* developed specialized machinery to measure and graph recoil. Here a Benelli Super Black Eagle is plotted along with an SBE II with ComforTech™. A dramatic reduction with ComforTech™ can be seen in all three peaks of recoil *- firing, bolt cocking the hammer and the end of bolt travel.








 The Super Black Eagle II does what many thought was impossible; it is both the lightest gun in its class and the softest-kicking. Imagine how fresh you'll be at the end of a long hunting day with that combination!

*ComforTech™ System Reduces Muzzle Climb*








The ComforTech™ system reduces muzzle climb by a full 15%, when compared to the original Super Black Eagle. You'll be back on target for a follow-up shot before you know it!








Forget about losing sight of a fleeing flock. You'll get 15% less muzzle climb and 20% faster recovery with the Super Black Eagle II. Bagging doubles will become the rule, not the exception.








They'll wonder how you do it. You'll know the reason is that your recovery time is as much as 69% faster than competitive shotguns. You'll bag birds while they're still trying to get back on target.


----------



## sandman (May 21, 2004)

I wonder if it is the 'fit'. If the LOP on the stock is a little shorter than the Citori, he is probably not pulling it all the way into his shoulder. My 20 ga Superposed (pre-Citori) kicks pretty good for a 20 ga.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I shoot a 12ga legacy and i can say that it does not phase my shoulders in any way. Of course from shooting a mossberg 835 ultramag and having headache from a day of dove hunting with only 2-3/4" shells the benelli was heaven it didnt feel like anything at all. But i do know that the benelli will kick a bit more than a gascharged vs recoil. 
The other thing that could be happening to your buddy with his 20ga is the "fit". The legacy will come with adj. plates so that the fit is correct. Also if he has shorter arms he may need 13.250" or 13.50" pull rather than the 14+" pull that comes standard.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Oh by the way, my local gun shop here in SanAntonio is "*Durrys Guns*" and the owners took 6- 20ga M1s to argentina, and had the gunsmith make round extensions to hold 10 shells. Boy are thy sweet. If any one is looking for a 20ga M1 that doesnt wana wait for the backorder on them they are selling the 4 day old guns at a good price, "I almost bought one."


----------



## shallowsporter (Jul 6, 2004)

*Benelli*

Been shooting Benelli for over 15yrs now and the recoil is a little more compared to gas comp guns but not anything that will wear you down. I cant see the 20ga model beating up anybody. I own two of them and shoot them without any problems. I think JTburf pretty well summed it up. The M2 20ga was just released but I dont think the Comfort is an option in the Legacy.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

*Diagnosis of Bruising*

I actually sell Benellis and have seen this problem more than once (bruising of face and shoulder). The reason for this bruising is not the gun, but actually the wife of the owner of the gun. You see what happened was she found the receipt for the gun while he was out shooting skeet.:biggrin: Now she is making him take it back.

Actually the only problem may be the fit of the stock. The legacy comes with adjustment plates to lengthen the stock.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I have several benelli's, one of which is a 12ga Legacy. I've never had a hint of recoil issues with it. There have many days I've shot a case or more thru it at the SC range with just a t-shirt.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

It it's bruising your face, the gun doesn't fit correctly. Sounds like the LOP is too short.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

quackersmacker, may be right about the brusing. I made my g/f pick out her favorite gun out of ugly plastic/dull metal, or shiny gun and walnut stock. She picked the shiny one. Then i got 3 shiny guns with walnut stock; 2 over unders priced @ 2,400, 1,800 and the legacy @ 1,400. Then i asked her which price she liked. Well i now own a legacy without bruses on my face...LOL


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

I shoot a Benelli Montefeltro. None of the comfortech or recoil reducing stuff. My wife shoots it, kids too. I have shot 300+ rounds through it in a day and have never had a bruise or tenderspot. It actually spoiled me (bought two). Id say if that gun beat him up, it needs to go to a smith, or he needs to go to the gym







.

The citori will whack him alot more. He shouldn't overreact


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mexico Hunter said:


> No kidding around. My wife shoots a Legacy 20 guage without any problems! I would re-evaluate the shooter......


I would expect nothing less from a wife that shoots a 300 Ultra Mag.

Posted in another thread:


Mexico Hunter said:


> .........................
> Can't wait until I get my wife's 300 ultra mag back from Pete. .............


Doesn't sound like a woman to be trifled with.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The gun must not fit the shooter, my 12 ga. Legacy is super sweet!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Based on the comments here, I just starting to think he's a wuss. 

I sent him a link to this thread.


----------



## ten#sow (Oct 7, 2004)

I also own 3 benelli's , a sbe2 montifeltro 12 and a montifeltro 20 , sounds to me like the gun does not fit him right. On both of my montifeltro's i had to acually cut about a 1/2 " off the top of the stock, the sbe 2 has a raised vent rib so not ajustment was needed for me.


----------



## luckyd36 (Jun 16, 2010)

I have had teh SBE 2 since they came out and love it. went through a shoulder surgery 2 years ago and shot it 5 weeks after. No problem. A hunting buddy of mine just bought the legacy 20 for is 8 year old son. The son loves it, its light and has little kick. I think your friend either got a defective gun or doesnt wants a differrent gun


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I used to have the 20 gauge Legacy, never had a problem with the recoil which is good because of neck and shoulder issues I have. I say used to have because my issues have gotten worse and no longer shoot as much as I used to. I keep a break open single shot 20 as a buzzworm killer when at the lease, or if someone should be so stupid as to break into my place while I'm there.
The legacy is a great shotgun, I'de still have have today..


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

The bruising on the face is a sign of wrong fit. The gun isn't set up right for him. I have the Benelli Cordoba in 20ga. Thats about the softest 20 I've ever shot,next to my ol Beretta Teknys 20. My SBE doesn't pound either. 

Tell him to check the Cordoba out,might be what he needs.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I purchased a Legacy in a 12ga about two years ago. I shoot mainly birds but will shoot skeet 5-6 times a year. Prior to this shotgun I was shooting a Remington 11-87 premier. Gun had almost no recoil but I could never make it stop jamming. Also shot a beretta O/U 12 ga. I decided to sell both and buy the Legacy. I can tell you 110% that the recoil on my Legacy is MUCH worse than the Remington and Beretta. I do not feel it as much with skeet loads as I do with field loads. Every single person who shoots my shotgun loves the feel, look, and fit of the gun but ALWAYS comment on the recoil. Overall I love the gun and it has never failed me once. I guess I have just become used to the recoil over time.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

sea sick said:


> The bruising on the face is a sign of wrong fit. The gun isn't set up right for him. I have the Benelli Cordoba in 20ga. Thats about the softest 20 I've ever shot,next to my ol Beretta Teknys 20. My SBE doesn't pound either.
> 
> Tell him to check the Cordoba out,might be what he needs.


x2 its all about fit and how the gun seats into your shoulder...sounds like a fit problem however the legacy is a super lightweight gun w an inertia system so the shooter is gunna feel the bolt goin through its motions but its sure is nice to carry all day


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I think someone must have fiddled with the shims, put them in upside down, backwards, wrong ones, etc. and set this gun up the worst it could possibly be for that shooter. 

I wanted a Beretta O/U in 20 ga. very badly until I shot 100 rounds through one. Cracked me on the cheekbone every shot. 

I'm sure the Benelli can be shimmed out.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

I am pretty sure he has moved on post is from 2006.

A Beretta 391 is pretty soft shooting.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's simple. A gas automatic (any gauge) will shoot softer than any recoil operated shotgun. Period. I owned an HK import Benelli M1 Super 90 and it never failed to do 2 things. It shot every time and knocked the taste out of my mouth. I sold it and and got a Beretta 390. I gave that gun to my son when I got my 1st 1100.

Benellis are sexy and expensive. IMO that's why people buy them. Are they reliable? Heck yes! Do they kick? Yep!

If you want a soft shooting 12 or 20 gauge, two words. Gas gun.


----------

